# diy with old 10 gallon tank



## alfred14 (Aug 27, 2012)

so i have a 10 gallon tank whos bottom shatterd. i was wondering if anyone has tried making about a 30 gallon tank from the side panels of a 10 gallon tank?


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

It's possible. Not too sure if it's cost efficient though.

Just be sure to remove all silicone from the old pieces of glass before starting the project.


----------



## alfred14 (Aug 27, 2012)

well i have the 10 gallon and the bottom is shatterd. if i take the front and back and silicone them together some how, and if thats not to hard i could also use the left and right pannels. then i could double the depth of the tank which would be a short 60 gallon tank. does that sound right?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend using the thinner glass of a 10G tank to build a taller tank.


----------



## alfred14 (Aug 27, 2012)

as i said ill keep same height, the demension that would change would be depth and width. so same height of ten gallon but twice the depth (distance from front to back) and 2-3 times longer.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

How would you keep the panels that you siliconed together to make a wider tank from flexing?


----------



## alfred14 (Aug 27, 2012)

my idea was a brace infront of each seem. like a solid strip of wood.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

It's an accident looking for a place to happen, IMO. Plus, you'd probably spend more in silicone than you would buying a new tank..


----------



## alfred14 (Aug 27, 2012)

thank you. i would like to eventually have a really long tank that is only a foot or 1 1/2 tall. ill look at a long sheet of glass.


----------



## rotccapt (May 31, 2011)

have you thought about building a plywood tank with you glass? you could use two of the front and back panels as front panels and have a wood seam in the middle then use the other two front and back panels as the sides. this would give you a tank that measured ruffly 40" long by 20" wide and 13" tall. just a though. a tank that tall could probably be built with 1/2 inch plywood and with a center brace i bet it would hold up well. that would give you about 45 gallons


----------



## rotccapt (May 31, 2011)

here is a quick sketch of my though


----------

